# Best product to clean rv toilet



## sandruce (Mar 1, 2008)

Our new Class B had a ring round the bowl when we bought it and we were told it was the factory antifreeze or some such.  I cleaned it by hand but it has gradually created another ring and I want to clean it but wasn't sure what product would be best.  I'm guessing I shouldn't use an abrasive or bleach.  

Suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

I dont know why bleach would be a problem but I would suggest you try three things,  one use hydrogen peroxide, next try ammonia and last bleach.  I use them in that order to clean most my hard stains.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

If you have the typical plastic RV toilet, you will be making a major mistake if you use any of those products. It will violate the warranty on the toilet and may cause permanent damage. I suggest that you use one of the products made for plastic RV toilets. We use the one from Thetford, the largest manufacturer of RV toilets.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

The Thetford brand, referenced by Kirk, is what we've been using on our plastic toilet for 13 years.  Most of the new toilets are porcelain (heavy).  I don't know if there are any manufacturer restrictions on what can be used on porcelain toilets.  However; I would still be concerned about the seals and valves in the holding tank, if I was using really harsh chemicals.  

I would recommend if you use really strong detergents on your toilet, that you flush the holding tank out soon after using the chemicals.  It certainly won't hurt.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

Hydrogen peroxide or ammonia violate a warranty????   I dont think so.    Both kill and clean away bacteria not the material of plastic, metal, or just about any other product.  I have used hp for 25 years for cleaning.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

I'll pass on this.  I read the Thetford claims on their product.  I'm sure that's not the best advice I could get.  I just rinse my tanks well when flushing anything I have doubts about down the comode.


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

Whoa......where are these cleaning products going????  Into the blackwater tank, so while you might be using them separately in the bowl of the toilet, there could be dangerous chemical reactions when combined in the holding tank.   

While I am an avid ammonia user at home, I use the products my RV toilet manufacturer says to use.  My Sealand (Traveler-lite ceramic) is made by Dometic, and they tell me to use the Sealand Bowl and Seal cleaner, and if in a hard water aea and can't find it, to use Bar Keepers Friend.


----------



## benwd (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

kirkquote----"If you have the typical plastic RV toilet, you will be making a major mistake if you use any of those products. It will violate the warranty on the toilet and may cause permanent damage."

Hmmmm, hydrogen peroxide comes in a plastic bottle, ammonia comes in a plastic bottle, bleach comes in a plastic bottle.

This reminds me of a guy who told me he used a special gun oil that actually soaked in to the metal. I asked him how it stayed in the can.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

Any company will tell you to use their product to clean their product.  And so many people believe that is all they can use.  I guess we should use the thetford toilet paper too because that is what they recommend.  Not even no but no way in heck.  Than again maybe I should so it dont violate my warranty.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

that sort of a stinky thing to talk about ley not get rile on the subject I suggest toy do what youthink is right for you, and if it wrong that would be your problem. I have to admit there are some good advise coming from this post. I don't know what the DW use but it clean and fresh, if it breaks I will fix it


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

Well all I can say is my BLACK water holding tank has had a lot of USE in it the past 13 years and all the seals and valves are still intact.  Guess I'll keep using the mild chemicals and rinse the tank out good when I use bleach in it to occasionally kill the bad stuff.  Y'all use what you want.  When someone asks for advice, I guess it's best to just let everyone figure things out for themselves.  My black tank is the last thing I want to have to repair or clean out the un dissolved paper.  Why take the chance when the RV cleaners and paper cost about the same as the stick house stuff.  Your choice.


----------



## hamdave (Mar 20, 2008)

RE: Best product to clean rv toilet



First, NEVER believe the salesman , they basically will lie with a straight face. Clorox/bleach should do the trick, make sure to wear rubber gloves(throw away kind).



good luck


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 20, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

First of all, I am a salesman, but I WON'T lie to you. 

You do have to be careful in what you clean you plastic toilet with.  Again it is PLASTIC.  Yes, chemicals come in plastic containers, but if mixed you can kill yourself.  For example Bleach and Ammonia together makes a deadly gas, so be careful.

As these chemicals go down in your holding tank, they mix with other gases, so have your dump valve open and get rid of them.


----------



## karyljm (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

You know I'm new here and don't know much about the materials used in the motor homes, but for a home toilet I read that coke a cola cleans out toilet rings. It also unclogs drains!!! :laugh:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2008)

Re: Best product to clean rv toilet

sandruce,

It is your toilet, so feel free to take whatever advice you choose. But I suggest that before you do so, read the warranty that came with your toilet first. Some folks seem to get pretty angry over some pretty insignificant issues, but you won't find them around to help if you make a mistake. Choose carefully.


----------



## vindiboss (Oct 18, 2021)

I have a motorhome and it has a lovely toilet in it. My family and I like to get out of the city and travel. After a long trip, the whole motorhome gets very clogged and especially the toilet. My wife is very fond of cleanliness and always uses material for cleaning toilet. She must have read in this article what to use to clean the toilet so that after cleaning it is as good as new. I am not complaining in principle, my wife cleans it well every time, she is a smart girl, she even likes it.


----------



## southavenrv (Jan 31, 2022)

Are you in confusion about if your Airstream RV needs maintenance and service with the help of an expert? We are here to satisfy your needs.


----------

